
More Worries over the Security of Web Assembly - rydre
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/telecom/security/more-worries-over-the-security-of-web-assembly
======
rydre
It's shame that the author has no idea about the security model of
WebAssembly. Control-flow integrity and protected call stacks prevents direct
code injection attacks in WebAssembly. Please check.
[https://webassembly.org/docs/security/](https://webassembly.org/docs/security/)

